# Combo Weight Loss Pill Fights Cravings and Appetite



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Combo Weight Loss Pill Fights Cravings and Appetite Will Contrave Be the Next Big Weight Loss Pill? By Denise Mann WebMD Health News Reviewed by Laura J. Martin, MD July 29, 2010 — An experimental obesity drug that combines the antidepressant bupropion and the addiction drug naltrexone reduces body weight by 5% or more after [...]

*Read More...*


----------

